# How good are my eyes ;^)



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2008)

Did "Portal" always have a "go to first new post" button or was that recently added? I thought you only had the options of opening the thread from the beginning, or going to the last post.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

pretty sure it's always been there..... 
I've been clickin' on it since I can remember anyway.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2008)

Huh. I thought that was one of the differences between portal and new posts....
Thanks


----------



## jabbur (Oct 22, 2008)

It just recently showed up for me.  I thought it was something new too!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2008)

Maybe Suzi is the crazy one then (lol)


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

this is not an undocumented fact.....


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh shoot Suzi... I didn't know you were still here


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm gonna pretend to ignore that.


----------



## Mama (Oct 22, 2008)

Isn't there a button for that?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh good Lord here we go again!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2008)

Mama said:


> Isn't there a button for that?


 
Don't give her any ideas, Mama


----------

